# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Радиостанция работающая по гостю!!!

## ignat

Вот вам радтостанция, которую кручу я - IgnatOK. Ну как Вам сказать, хорошая ли у меня музыка...."На вкус и цвет товарища НЕТ" зато я предоставляю возможность "Стол заказов" - тоесть Вы можите сами заказывать музыку, которую хотели бы слышать в эфире. Что от вас требуется - дать мне ссылку на скачку вашего трэка и она прозвучит в прямом эфире специально для вас! Также можно передавать приветы, признаваться в Любви и т. д.
Слушать радио:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ignat

По возможности буду находится на форуме для принятия от Вас заявок! Если нет - ищите меня в чате commfort сервер:hub.belobmen.ru  порт:9740


P.S. Я действительно по Вам скучал!!!

----------


## BiZ111

Что-то непашет станция

----------


## ignat

уже не пашет! Я уже просто не кручу ее.

----------


## AKON

Бобик сдохх))

----------


## AKON

Вот [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Слушай до потери пульса, на любой вкус))

----------

